# ** Question....



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate ********.    But there seems to be a lot of discussion about it here so I figured this is the place to ask a question?....

DH and I have set up an adventure activity business offering underground caving type trips to tourists. I have tried to set up a ******** 'page' to advertise it. Trouble is, apart from getting some photo's on, I don't really know what I'm doing/how to work it/what the apps are.   

Has anyone else got a ** page to advertise a business/group etc? What is the wall? Can I rearrange the order in which things on the wall are presented? What is a ** advert? Where does it appear and does it cost? How do I put links in? 

I've tried to read up about it all on ** but there are pages and pages and pages!!!!! Was wondering if anyone could give me a quick explanation to a dense head, in plain english, how it might be best to use this page. 

Shall I tell you what its called? Am I allowed? I'll wait to see if anyone replies and lets me know if it would be useful to see it.    And how little I have done on it.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Not set one up myself but the Wall can be used to advertise any offers you may have, reminders and for people to leave reviews or questions etc for you on and you could place links to other things that may be relevant.  I don't think you can rearrange them thou they appear in date order


----------

